# Finally - that photo of earth from space...



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Just what we have been waiting for... oh wait...

Actually, its just a 'makeover' of the 'original' photo... taken by voyager 30 years ago...



But there you are, 21st century proof we are on a spinning ball in 'space'

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-02-14 11:31:53Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Just what we have been waiting for... oh wait...
> 
> Actually, its just a 'makeover' of the 'original' photo... taken by voyager 30 years ago...
> 
> ...


Lol, classic.


----------

